# Lunch time fishing



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

How many of you work close enough to the rivers so you can get out and do some steelheading during your lunch? I've been doing it the past couple days and it's been great. I only fish for an hour or so but I've picked a couple each day. My manager asked me why my eyes were so red today when I got back to work. Nothing makes the day go faster than hammering some chrome during the work day.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, why were your eyes so red? Hippy Lettuce?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I like fishing during my lunch break, but I keep snagging my little orange float on some debris.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Well, why were your eyes so red? Hippy Lettuce?


hahahahah hippy lettuce?! hahahaha


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel Arch!! It's just too bad the Scioto doesn't have Chrome!!! HA! I go for Smallies at lunch down here and then come up on the weekends to fish for Steelies.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Well, why were your eyes so red? Hippy Lettuce?


That's funny. Around here I doubt they'd care.

These holes I fish are especially rewarding because I did a lot of legwork on my own to find them. Usually there aren't too many other guys around, especially on my lunch. It's much more rewarding finding a good hole on your own compared to being spoonfed for every hole you fish by someone else.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think anyone should care anyway. I just like saying Hippy Lettuce 

On second thought, though, I think I know why your eyes were so red.... I am guessing that while you were fishing, you broke down and cried about your Steelers losing to da Raaaaidahs at home.  Go Bruce Gradkowski!!!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

archman said:


> That's funny. Around here I doubt they'd care.
> 
> These holes I fish are especially rewarding because I did a lot of legwork on my own to find them. Usually there aren't too many other guys around, especially on my lunch. It's much more rewarding finding a good hole on your own compared to being spoonfed for every hole you fish by someone else.


haha i know where your at  should be good tom-sat if were think about the same little spot 

see ya there sometime maybe


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

RockyRiverRay said:


> haha i know where your at  should be good tom-sat if were think about the same little spot
> 
> see ya there sometime maybe


How do you know where I was? I didn't post a picture!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bucket mouth, are you a Browns fan?


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

archman said:


> Bucket mouth, are you a Browns fan?


Who isnt archman, cmon now... Talk about one of the greatest sports dynasties of all time.... The browns wreck $hitt! hahaahah.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> That's funny. Around here I doubt they'd care.
> 
> These holes I fish are especially rewarding because I did a lot of legwork on my own to find them. Usually there aren't too many other guys around, especially on my lunch. It's much more rewarding finding a good hole on your own compared to being spoonfed for every hole you fish by someone else.


Zac comes back from the Navy for a few weeks next week.. If the weather is nice you better spoonfeed a few of those spots to me...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

archman said:


> You can tell me how bad my team is this year only if your team has been relevant to the NFL since Ernest Byner fumbled when that pesky hashmark knocked the ball out of his hands.



The only "relevant to the NFL thing" that the Browns have done in many years? 

*CRUSH ALL PLAYOFF HOPES OF THE SUPERBOWL CHAMPION SQUEELERS!!!!*


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

best football game i seen in 6 years! go browns!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Me? A Browns fan? H3LL NO!!!!!! The Clowns are horrendous. The only team I hate worse than the Steelers is the Browns.

My teams, in chronological order of importance include:
1. Tampa Bay
2. Detroit Lie-Downs
3. Amsterdam Hippy Lettucers


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha red eyes? they are gonna end up drug testin you and find your are addicted to chrome!!!!
officer my eyes are red because I was fishign for steelhead. hahaha!!! wonder if this excuse would work on the cop tho.....


----------

